# code erreur entourage



## dany (2 Juin 2003)

bonjour, j'ai souvent le message suivant dans entourage lorsque je veux prendre le courrier de tous mes comptes :
impossible de récupérer le courrier du compte untel
echec de la connexion
error: -23012
est ce que vous savez ce que ça veut dire ?
c'est pour certains comptes seulement.
Je suis sous mac osX, connexion cable noos.
merci d'avance et @+


----------



## dany (3 Juin 2003)

bon, si quelqu'un a une idée sur cette error -23012 qu'il n'hésite surtout pas ! merci d'avance @+


----------



## Bilbo (3 Juin 2003)

Si tu comprends l'anglais.


----------



## dany (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bilbo:</font><hr /> * Si tu comprends l'anglais.



* 

[/QUOTE]

ben on s'y est mis a deux, sherlock et moi et j'ai pigé surtout que j'ai appris ce matin par noos qu'ils étaient plus ou moins en rade hier à l'échelon national d'ou ces pb de connexion en tous cas, merci à toi !


----------

